# Doola No.3



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

The second tanker explosion in as many weeks, the being off Fujairah a couple of weeks back. Death toll and those still missing is high between the two incidents.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Definitely would not want to be in the tanks when this exploded.


----------

